# Choix enceintes



## Firestorm_67 (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Alors voila mon petit problème : Je possède actuellement le kit 5.1 Logitech X-530. J'ai des petits problème avec ce dernier et je souhaite les remplacer par des 2.1 de qualité. J'hésite entre les Soundstick 2 de Harman/Kardon et les Companion 3 serie 2 de Bose. Que pensez-vous de ces enceintes et est-ce que la différence de prix entre les 2 est-elle vraiment justifiée ? De plus, est-ce que la qualité audio sera vraiment supérieur à mon kit 5.1 actuel ?

Sachant que mons style de musique est étendu, ça peut aller du dernier David Guetta au dernier U2...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Firestorm_67 (31 Août 2009)

En fouillant un peu j'ai découvert les Logitech Z-2300...


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Bouah que c'est moche, on se croirait sur PC !!!
vive les Soundsticks  2 !!!! elles sont extra !


----------



## Firestorm_67 (31 Août 2009)

Oui c'est vrai que niveau design c'est lourd... Et le kit Bose, son prix est vraiment justifier ?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Je ne sais pas, j'ai utilisé aussi les Altec lansing FX6021, superbes mais design un peu lourd également et léger bruit de fond même si éteint.


----------



## Firestorm_67 (31 Août 2009)

Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par les soundstick 2 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Tu ne les regretteras pas je te promets, un seul petit défaut la lumière bleue que l'on ne peut éteindre avec un interrupteur sur les enceintes, il faut utiliser un bloc multiprises avec interrupteur pour ne pas être gêné la nuit.


----------



## itako (31 Août 2009)

Sinon y'a toujours la solution de brancher ton mac sur ta chaine hifi hin!
(si tu en possède une bien entendu ! )


----------



## Firestorm_67 (31 Août 2009)

Oui j'ai entendu parler de la lumière bleue, c'est pas un soucis 

J'ai déjà penser à la chaine HIFI mais bon elle se fait vieille et c'est pas super niveau son...

Par contre j'ai une dernière question, le caisson de basse des Soundstick doit être placer sur le bureau ou sous le bureau ? Parce que j'ai vu sur pas mal de photos où le caisson est posé sur le bureau...


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

il est joli il est agréable à voir, après c'est une question de choix .... Personnellement il est derrière mon grand écran, c'est aussi plus pratique pour accéder aux boutons de réglage de Graves et à a prise électrique.


----------



## Firestorm_67 (1 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Au plaisir et bon amusement avec vos soundsticks 2.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2009)

J'ai eu les soundstick 2, méfie-toi le plastique du caisson de basses vibre assez vite en montant le son.
Comme système d'appoint pour écouter sa musique à faible volume, c'est bien, voire très bien (son vraiment pur, basses rondes) mais si tu comptes utiliser ses enceintes comme une chaîne-hifi, je te déconseille.

Je les aies revendu pour me diriger vers des Altec (MX5021) et j'en suis ravi. Peut être les aigus sont un peu trop mis en avant, mais l'image sonore est dynamique et puissante, les basses sont percutantes, tout en restant propres sans bavures (contrairement à Logitech). Bref, je suis conquis


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

La vibration sur les soundsticks je ne l'ai pas constatée moi même. La qualité des FX6021 de Altec lansing est indéniable mais c'est mastok. Quand on veut jouer la carte du design et de la qualité sonore, pour moi les soundsticks sont très bonnes.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> La vibration sur les soundsticks je ne l'ai pas constatée moi même. La qualité des FX6021 de Altec lansing est indéniable mais c'est mastok. Quand on veut jouer la carte du design et de la qualité sonore, pour moi les soundsticks sont très bonnes.


Ben tout dépends ce que tu écoutes. Ecoute l'album Dummy de Portishead, tu t'en renderas compte. (la chanson Numb, le rendu des basses est affreux aux 3/4 du volume).
C'est dommage car ce kit a un bon potentiel. Il est malheureusement gâché par une fabrication plastique qui a tendance à dénaturer le son à fort volume.

Les FX6021 proposent un rendu plus analytiques que les MX5021, mais le kit est gâché par son caisson de basses, trop porté vers les médium malheureusement. (peut-être dû à la petite taille de son woofer ?) Pour le coup, je trouve le rendu un peu trop plat.

Autant les FX6021 excellent dans les médiums, autant les basses restent assez timide. 
A l'inverse, les médiums des MX5021 sont en retrait, mais bénéficient d'une meilleure dynamique par son caisson percutant et ses aigus un peu relevés. 

On se retrouve avec deux signatures sonores différentes, après tout est question de goût.
Maintenant, j'ai peur que, venant d'un X-530, Firestorm_67 soit déçu par le rendu du caisson des Soundstick et des FX6021...


----------



## Firestorm_67 (1 Septembre 2009)

Effectivement le caisson du X-530 en a sous la patte 

Alalala vous m'avez fait hésiter :mouais:


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Entre plaisir des yeux et plaisir des oreilles à toi de choisir...


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2009)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Effectivement le caisson du X-530 en a sous la patte
> 
> Alalala vous m'avez fait hésiter :mouais:


Ben déjà, qu'est-ce que tu reproches à tes Logitech ? 

Peut-être qu'en exprimant tes réserves envers ton matériel actuel, on pourrait comprendre tes attentes


----------



## Firestorm_67 (1 Septembre 2009)

Ce que je reproche aux Logitech... Bon déjà j'ai une enceinte qui ne fonctionne plus, ensuite, possédant un iMac je ne peux pas brancher correctement tout mon kit 5.1... J'ai essayé avec une carte son externe mais c'est pas pareil je trouve... Là je travail avec un doubleur de jack 3.5 mm, c'est du provisoire qui dure depuis quelques temps. Sinon je n'ai rien a reprocher a ce kit, le son est bon, les basses percutantes, ça va faire 3-4 ans que je le possède, mais maintenant il commence à se faire vieux. 

Pour une question de place et d'utilité (le 5.1 ne me sers pas vraiment en fait) je souhaiterais passé à un kit 2.1 de qualité, avec un son clair et des basses présentes et profondes. Je n'ai pas vraiment de préférences niveau marque et si il fallait reprendre des Logitech je ne dirais pas non, quoi qu'on en dise leurs produits sont quand même de bonne qualité...


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2009)

Va voir du côté des Z-Cinema, elles sont paraît-il très bonnes. (Logitech)
En revanche, elles sont optimisées pour Vista (branchement par USB pour décoder les flux Dolby Digital)

Sinon, les MX5021 sont vraiment très bonnes. Je te les conseille vivement.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2009)

J'ai retrouvé le canard "Micro Hebdo" où toutes ces enceintes sont testées.

La première place est décernée aux Z-Cinema (Mention très bien avec 8,35/10) : "Avec sa télécommande Media Center et son caisson de graves puissant, ce kit 2.1 mérite bien son nom de Z Cinema. Il se connecte en USB et intègre sa propre carte son."

La deuxième aux Altec Lansing MX5021 (Mention très bien avec 8,33) : "Ce modèle Altec Lansing puissant et régulier rate de peu la première place. Pourvu de câble standards, il s'adaptera à toutes les situations."

La troisième aux Altec Lansing FX6021 (Mention bien avec 7,8) : "Malgré son prix plus élevé, ce kit très complet (le seul à offrir deux entrées audio supplémentaires) est moins puissant que l'autre Altec Lansing"

Les Harmon Soundstick 2 sont relayés au rang de 5e place (mention assez bien avec 5,6) : "L'esthétique origine de cet ensemble audio ne peut justifier à elle seule son prix élevé. Le caisson de graves vibre dès que l'on monte le son".


----------



## Firestorm_67 (1 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup ! 

C'est vrai que les Z-cinéma ont l'air pas mal, par contre la télécommande est-elle compatible OSX ? Parce que le gros logo Windows en haut ça fait tâche... Et ces enceintes fonctionneront-elles bien sur mac ?







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Apparemment ce kit n'est pas très adapté pour la musique mais plus pour les film et les jeux...

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-33-4168-33.html

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-33.html


----------



## itako (1 Septembre 2009)

Si tu veux vraiment de la musique t'emmerde pas et saute sur des enceintes de monitoring actives.


----------



## baki (4 Septembre 2009)

Ben moi, j'aime bien le son de mes Altec FX 6021.
Evidemment c'est subjectif, parce que j'ai une préférence pour les aigus cristallins et des basses pas trop lourdes.
Le caisson de basses est en effet mastoc mais je le planque sous le bureau.

Je regrette un peu le son de mes anciennes enceintes que j'ai données :
Xonic Apocalypse 3 :
Les basses étaient rondes et chaleureuses grâce à son ampli à lampe.

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-515-886-144.html


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

Ce que l'on peut reprocher aux FX6021 c'est leur léger bruit même quand elles ne fonctionnent pas .


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Ce que l'on peut reprocher aux FX6021 c'est leur léger bruit même quand elles ne fonctionnent pas .


Mes MX5021 ont également ce ronronement.  A la longue, on s'habitue


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2009)

Et celles-là, elles ne t'intéressent pas ?





Elles sont belles, bonnes (très)
Peut être un peu chères ?..


----------



## chacha95 (4 Septembre 2009)

Sinon, mon père possède ceux-là :






Bon compromis entre qualité / design et prix.


----------



## Firestorm_67 (9 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup !

Les Focal sont superbes mais hors budget 

J'hésite toujours entre les soudsticks et les Altec MX...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

J'ai les focal et cen'est pas si transcendant que ça.


----------



## chacha95 (10 Septembre 2009)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> Les Focal sont superbes mais hors budget
> 
> J'hésite toujours entre les soudsticks et les Altec MX...



Fais un pile ou face


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2009)

Hello !

Je déterre un peu le sujet ici !
Le deal est simple, je suis à la recherche de remplaçantes de mes valeureuses JBL ALien, qui ont fait leur temps. Budget: 300&#8364; maxi, ça sera déjà pas mal.
Un penchant pour le Companion 3 Séri II.
Je recherche de bonnes basses et un bon son&#8230;
J'écoute de la musique comme:
-Debussy
-U2
-Michael Jackson
-Coldplay
-SALM

Des musiques "normalesé, pas de Rap, pas de R'n'b ni de trucs du genre, pas de métal etc&#8230;

Voili. Merci d'avances à ceux qui m'éclaireront la chose !


----------



## Macuserman (23 Décembre 2009)

Personne ?


----------



## iJules (24 Décembre 2009)

Je te conseille les audioengine 2. Très peu connu et vendu en France. Mais si tu regardes sur leur site ou sur les sites spécialises américain, les tests et reviews de ces enceintes sont excellentes. Bose c'est peut être bon mes tu payes cher la marque.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Merci ! 
Je vais voir ça !

À la FNAC j'ai vu des Lansing MX6021 ou un truc comme ça, qqn connaît ?


----------



## iJules (24 Décembre 2009)

En étant un peu puriste, je pense que des enceintes n'ont pas en grand chose en commun avec l'électronique des claviers, souris, etc, etc que peuvent très bien faire logitech, creative, et compagnie. Une enceinte c'est de l'acoustique principalement et personne ne sera mieux le faire qu'un fabricant d'enceinte. Focal, Bose, Klipsch, JBL etc sont des fabricant d'enceinte et s'ils apportent le même soin aux encientes d'ordi qu'aux enceintes Hifi ou home cinema ça sera meilleurs.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## chacha95 (24 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci !
> Je vais voir ça !
> 
> À la FNAC j'ai vu des Lansing MX6021 ou un truc comme ça, qqn connaît ?


 MX6021 ça n'existe pas...  

MX5021 ou FX6021 ?


----------



## gildas1 (24 Décembre 2009)

A petit prix il y a les Z5500 qui bien qu'elles sont en 5.1 apportent un reel apport en terme de musique...

je les ai et réalise bcp de sons (je travaille sur UA 101 et DS 8) donc tres sensible a la qualité...

Et je fus vraiment impressionné par la qualité

Pour 230 elles sont extra


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Ahhhh je t'arrête&#8230;

Ici, à la FNAC&#8230;

Ou ICI.

Mais le MacBook Pro supporte le 5.1 ?


----------



## gildas1 (24 Décembre 2009)

le MBP supporte jusqu'en 7.1 dans utilitaire >>> reglage audio et midi


il va analyser si tu es en otpique si oui il te propose automatiqueeent les enceintes afin de les regler 

j'ai ete surpris mais mac fait ca superbement bien


cette info vaudrait bien un coup de boule tiens....


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Tiens, tu as lu la charte ? 
On ne demande pas de coups de boule ! Je le sais, je le faisais ! 

Les Z-5500, je suis partant, pas trop chères, pas mal du tout le rapport prix/qualité. Par rapport à du Companion 3 ça donne quoi ?


----------



## gildas1 (24 Décembre 2009)

bcp de tests considerent que pour avoir la meme qualité et puissance il faut rajouter bcp d' par rapport aux Z5500

j'entre en optique dans les Z550 puis sur le MBP j'indique 5.1 

je regle les enceintes en volume sonore pour qu'il y est un bon balancement et hop tout est ok

je suis le roi chez moi: Z5500 + MBP + SONY BRAVIA 132cms

travailler sur un ecran de 132 c'est le pied j'adore


----------



## olaf1966 (24 Décembre 2009)

Suivant ce que tu souhaites écouter et/ou suivant l'usage que tu as de ton Mac, il peut être intéressant d'avoir deux bonnes enceintes neutres permettant d'écouter tous types de musiques plutôt qu'un kit 5.1 voire 7.1 qui sont à mon avis orientés audio/vidéo ou jeux.

Des exemples  ici

Les modèles BX8a si tu as la place pour les accueillir, BX5a dans une taille plus raisonnable, sont vraiment sympa :love: .


----------



## Macuserman (24 Décembre 2009)

Bah écoute, je te donne mes artistes en désordre:
-Michael Jackson
-U2
-Coldplay
-The Tings Tings
-Sam Sparrow
-Yellow Submarine
-SomethingÀLaMode
-Sting

Tu vois, énormément de Pop, un peu de Rock, de la musique vraiment "normale". Du classique aussi, un tout tout petit peu d'électro. Mais pas de musique "de sauvage", dslé, mais c'est ça&#8230; ! 
Pas de Rap, R'n'B, etc&#8230;

Donc les Z-5500 pas mal ?


----------



## olaf1966 (24 Décembre 2009)

Les enceintes de kits 5.1 ou 7.1 sont usuellement flatteuses et dynamiques. Le son n'est pas spécialement neutre, mais il peut plaire. Les Z-5500 sont bien cotées dans les comparatifs.
Les enceintes de monitoring sont moins démonstratives, mais plus proche de l'enregistrement.

En caricaturant un peu, un kit 5.1 aura un rendu proche du son NRJ, et les monitors seront plus proche du son France Inter (ou France Musique). Sans parler du style musical, mais du traitement réalisé par les ingénieurs du son.

La meilleure solution étant d'écouter les différentes possibilités pour se faire une idée avant achat (dans la mesure du possible).


----------



## itako (24 Décembre 2009)

En précisant tout de même que le principal intérêt des monitor est de paramétrer toi même tes égaliseurs.


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

pour ceux que cela interesse j'ai posté une modif a faire sur un .pref pour obtenir le 5.1 via quicktime et autres sur SL


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

À l'heure où je dispose d'un délai de 3 semaines pour acheter je n'ai toujours aucun idée précise du modèle  que je choisirai.

Les Z-5500 m'intéressent mais je n'ai pas bien saisi la différence entre des enceintes comme celles-ci et des Companion 3, par exemple.


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

au tarif de 250 euros les Z5500 sont les meilleures...

j'utilise les Z5500 et des DS8 de Roland (1100), pour le monitoring et l'arrangmeent ce sont les DS8 MAIS pour la musique via itunes, les films etc etc: les Z5500 sans soucis

les DS8 sont des monitorings actifs en 192 avec entrées optiques:  leur boulot est de retranscrire le maximum de plages sans gaché, dans le sens que le sons est "plat" sans correction (c'est surt pas l'interet d'avoir une correction)

Les Z5500 me permettent de m'immerger dans les films ou sons via itunes...
Le 5.1 retranscrit la totalité des enceintes meme sur itunes (avec la modif du .pref que j'indique sur un autre topic...)

je me vois mal ecouter des films en 5.1 via les DS8: IMPOSSIBLE
le son serait trop plat


Les Z5500 permettent de donner du volume au son, et de la presence...

A CE TARIF IMPOSSIBLE DE TROUVER MIEUX

si tu es sur toulouse: je t'invite à venir chez moi et voir ce que cela donne


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Sur Mulhouse, ça finit pareil ! 

Les basses ça donne quoi ? Pour la musique que j'écoute ça serait top alors ?


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

il possede le plus gros caisson des 5.1 de la gamme: il est enorme

J'ecoute de la drum (pendulum) du trip hop et du hip hop: cela repercute parfaitmeent bien les basses

 puis c'est qd meme 1000 Watts  et 505 en RMS

tu peux regler les basses via la telecommade de ton canapé hehehe


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Je compte l'installer sur mon bureau.
Le caisson en dessous et les satellites en haut derrière le Mac et sur les côtés.
La répartition "géographique" a-t-elle une grande importance ?


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

le caisson non pas du tout puisque la provenance des supra basse et basse est imperceptible pour l'homme


les sattelites OUI


je les ai acheter à AMAZON.FR pour 250&#8364; contrairement au magasin en ligne de LOGITECH qui les propose à 400&#8364; 

très bon matos 

PS: je te conseille de prendre des cones de decouplage pour ton caisson 

peu cher et terriblement efficace pour: ne pas deranger tes voisins, liberer les basses (moins baveuse, plus dynamique)






j'ai pris celle ci pour 9&#8364; et autocollante donc pas trous dans le caisson


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

J'ai vu plusieurs sites les afficher a 269 au lien de 450...! 
J'espère ne pas être déçu si je les prends par rapport a du Bose...


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

A ce tarif tu peux trouver un 5.1 BOSE faisant le THX et le DTS????? :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Non pas dutout. Mais je suis déjà équipé Bose pour autre chose et j'adore. Mais je devrais peut être dépassé le fait que ce soit du Logitech, qui n'est pas forcément positionné haut de gamme. Même si avec 300 on est pas vraiment dans du haut de gamme !


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

ben tu devrais ecouter leur son qui est nickel à mes oreilles...

MAIS comme je te dis je les utilise exclusivement à l'ecoute de films et musique...

Pour le monitoring je passe par un combo: DS8 et UA 101 qui depasse allegrement les 1500 
Aucune comparaison mais ce n'est pas le meme usage 

Je t'assure que tu ne regrettera pas ton achat LOIN DE LA


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Mon utilisation sera identitique en tous points. 
Musique iTunes, Films rares (streaming) et ce sera tout...
Donc pour toi je peux y aller facile ? Pas denceintes meilleures a ces prix la ?
Quid des Focal ?


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

je me suis posé bcp de questions comme toi et voulais acheter des 5.1 jusqu'à 500 

ben j'ai pas trouvé mieux 

La marque me rebutait mais je me suis laché et hop que du bonheur

mais j'ai du faire des modifs sur le mac car il ne prend pas le 5.1 normallement mais tu peux trouver cette manip sur le fofo


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

OK, merci, je vais ma laisser aller aussi !

Merci.


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

de rien 

vies nous dire tes impressions dès reception


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

Ça va en faire râler, mais je ne suis toujours pas décidé.
Je suis toujours sur mon idées des Bose&#8230;

Mais les apports qualitatifs des Logitech me font douter&#8230;

Quelle me**e !


----------



## gildas1 (3 Janvier 2010)

fais ce que bon te semble... 

je sais que j'ai fait acheter des Z5500 à plusieurs amis et aucun d'eux ne regrette l'achat...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

Commandés aujourd'hui: Bose Companion 3 Série II. Sur le Store.
J'avais oublié que je voulais limité l'encombrement de mon bureau.

Je te remercie en tout cas de ces précisions et je garde la référence de côté pour le système Hi-Fi de la PS3.


----------



## eviv_bulgroz (21 Janvier 2010)

Lors de recherches identiques j'ai beaucoup lu que les Soundsticks ne peuvent pas être éteints (lumière bleue), ben si... faut simplement cliquer le potar de réglage du caisson.


Je ne sais pas si Firestorm_67 a depuis fait son choix, je poste au cas où:

J'ai acheté les Altec FX6021 l'année dernière, le son est sympa, mais franchement pas si fabuleux. Aigus assez agressifs (réglables mais très dur de trouver le "sweet-spot" on passe très vite de trop à pas assez, j'ai tripoté ce bouton de nombreuses fois c'était lourd) et surtout pas de médiums. Bref je m'en suis contenté pas mal de temps mais sans être emballé.
Mais le truc rédhibitoire pour moi ça a été le caisson qui ronronne légèrement même quand le système est éteint, obligé de carrément débrancher l'alim. On s'y habitue mais n'empêche que quand ça s'arrête ça fait du bien! Au point que j'ai fini par avoir la flemme et ne simplement plus les rebrancher...

Là j'ai acheté la semaine dernière les Soundsticks II et y'a pas photo! Pas de réglage basse/aigus mais le son est très bien équilibré y'aurait rien à toucher! Et _là_ y'a des mediums, pas de trou au milieu du spectre. Equilibré c'est vraiment le mot.
Je comprend pas trop tous ces tests sur le net qui les mettent grosso-modo à égalité, pour moi c'est no-match.


----------



## chacha95 (21 Janvier 2010)

Cependant, les Soundstick 2 restent très très mauvais pour écouter des sons avec de fortes basses : sur du portishead, lorsqu'on monte le volume, le plastique du caisson vibre. 

Puis  faut éviter de monter le son un peu trop sinon ça sature.
Mais j'avoue, le son est très bien équilibré, et les médiums bien présents.


----------



## eviv_bulgroz (21 Janvier 2010)

Marrant, je viens de tester avec Portishead justement (bien fort) et ça me le fait pas...


----------



## chacha95 (23 Janvier 2010)

eviv_bulgroz a dit:


> Marrant, je viens de tester avec Portishead justement (bien fort) et ça me le fait pas...


Le réglage du volume de ton caisson était à quel niveau ?


----------



## chacha95 (18 Février 2010)

Mon prochain achat ?


----------

